# DC motor selection



## mandarina (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, I am doing some research to ev-convert my Yamaha xmax250. I want to install a 12kW DC brushless motor running at 72V. From what I've read good options may be Agni143, LMC-LEM200, PERM PMG132 or PMS150. Also ME0913 and Goldenmotor as more economic options. What would you suggest as a best balance in terms of cost and performance? Thanks!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mandarina said:


> Hi, I am doing some research to ev-convert my Yamaha xmax250. I want to install a 12kW DC brushless motor running at 72V. From what I've read good options may be Agni143, LMC-LEM200, PERM PMG132 or PMS150. Also ME0913 and Goldenmotor as more economic options. What would you suggest as a best balance in terms of cost and performance? Thanks!


Hi manda.

Some of those listed are brushed. And not to steer you away from this forum, but you may get more opinions and eMC experience at elmoto.net. Of course the basics of EVs apply to MCs as well as cars, so check out our wiki. And http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/electric-bikes-11.html

Personally I like the wound motors opposed to PMs 

Good luck,

major


----------

